
BBC U-Turn on Presenter Bias After Criticism - mellosouls
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-49883952
======
mellosouls
Context; BBC presenter, woman of colour, gives her opinion when asked by co-
presenter on Trump's "go back" comments to female Democrat politicians of
colour.

BBC censures her for opining on Trump's motivation (not for saying his
comments were racist) following complaint.

Protests follow (including a BAME celebrity signed letter); BBC King overrules
the decision.

